
Netflix Kills AirPlay Support - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/6/18298146/netflix-confirms-it-yanked-airplay-support-wont-let-you-beam-shows-to-apple-tvs-anymore
======
Nextgrid
In the meantime I can still AirPlay any of my torrented movies. So much for
DRM (yes - this is because of DRM) supposedly preventing piracy...

------
dentarg
I wonder why Chromecast wasn't killed...

